# 525i 2006 20" rims with tire do they fit?



## wolfy525i (Oct 15, 2008)

I have 525i 2006 sedan

I am having issues with tire fitment on 20x9 wheels all around with 245/30-20 tires. Looks like garbage

will a 255/30-20 fit or do i need wheel spacers? anybody have 20x9 with 255/30 -20 on the fronts.

with the 245/30 there is barely any room behind the wheel however i am no expert?

I am sorry but i checked everypost i can and didnt see anything to help me and i posted.


any help will be great thank you


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

We commonly use 255/30R20 on 20X8.5" wheels on that car without spacers or rubbing, but we have not had much experience in fitting that size on 20X9" wheels. I could make an educated guess if you were able to post the offset of your 20X9.5" wheel. If you can also estimated how much clearance you have in height and width from the suspension, that would also help.


----------



## wolfy525i (Oct 15, 2008)

The offset is +22 ....stock was +20....Thank you so much for you help...car is up on jacks no tires right now, the 255s are getting mounted. Not sure about clearance. 
Gary, I guess my worst case scenario is to buy wheel spacers and bolts from you?

your prices at tirerack are great....i am in canada. Just bought 19" tires from you guys last week too....I cant find prices like that locally


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

Yes, if the clearance problem is being too close to the suspension, you could buy spacers and longer bolts (we do not sell spacers, sorry). Spacers will push the wheel further out, so be sure you have enough clearance on the fender/wheel well side if using spacers.


----------



## wolfy525i (Oct 15, 2008)

Sounds good, thank you so much for your time Gary!!!!


----------

